# Brother-in-law ruined my marriage.



## greg43 (May 24, 2016)

I really really need some guidance because I'm just an emotional wreck right now! I've only been married for 3 years and me and my wife have 1 son together. I love her to death and would do anything for her. Her brother is an Iraqi war vet but he is also 100% disabled. He got injured in a car accident here in the states but it happened while he was still on active duty. He has trouble caring for himself since he suffered a back injury as well as the lost of a finger. A few months ago, he needed to get surgery at the VA and me and my wife moved in with him once he was discharged so we can care for him until he is healthy enough to care for himself. We've always had a good relationship and I've always liked the guy. Me and my wife would take turns going to work and caring for him and this went on for weeks. So one day my wife was at work and he was in the bedroom laying down. I was playing the game in the living room when I heard a noise coming from his room. I thought he had fell out the bed so I ran in to see what happened. I came in and saw him masturbating. It caught me by surprise so I just kind of froze. He said something along the lines of am I just going to stand there and watch or am I going to come give him a hand. I really didn't know what to do since we are the only people that really care for him and he really doesn't get any female attention since he's always in the house and has gained quite a bit of weight. I just wanted to make him happy and it didn't seem wrong at the time so I went over and helped him. 

This ended up opening a can of worms because he would always ask me to do that. God I knew it was wrong and I told him I didn't really want to but I was only doing this to make him happy. I also told him that it needs to stay between us. There have been a couple occasions where he asked for oral sex and yes, I did it those times but it was never until completion since I didn't feel comfortable with thaht. He got addicted to all this and started to use me. Even after we moved out, he would call my wife and ask her if I could come over and play the playstation with him. Me and my wife would fight about it because I didn't want to go because I knew what he wanted. She thought I was neglecting him so she always made me go. So the problem came to a head this week when he was arguing with my wife about co-signing on a car. We have good credit but his credit is bad. She told him he should save and build his credit but he wanted a co-signer now. They had a big fight so he told her everything that he did with me. He told her that I have been coming over everyday giving him hand jobs and blow jobs. My wife didn't believe it but he showed her some pictures he snapped as well as some texts where we are talking about it. I didn't even know he had pics but he showed them to her and put them on facebook briefly when he was upset. He totally ****ed up my life. I never liked doing this but I only did it to make him happy. I'm also not gay or bisexual. I was just helping out. My wife doesn't see it like this and she moved out. I feel like total **** because she is a good girl and doesn't deserve this. She has met with an attorney and wants a divorce. He has apologized to the both of us but the damage is done. Here I am alone over something stupid that I never should have did. She says that's it's ok if I'm gay but the truth is that I'm not!! Come to find out, her brother is bi and I never knew that. I need help to convince her to start over. I'm sorry and I thought I was helping her by helping him. I know I shouldn't have done it but I feel like I deserve another chance.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Um.................nope!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Not a very creative story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, you had me right up till the handjob thing.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

greg43 said:


> I really really need some guidance because I'm just an emotional wreck right now! I've only been married for 3 years and me and my wife have 1 son together. I love her to death and would do anything for her. Her brother is an Iraqi war vet but he is also 100% disabled. He got injured in a car accident here in the states but it happened while he was still on active duty. He has trouble caring for himself since he suffered a back injury as well as the lost of a finger. A few months ago, he needed to get surgery at the VA and me and my wife moved in with him once he was discharged so we can care for him until he is healthy enough to care for himself. We've always had a good relationship and I've always liked the guy. Me and my wife would take turns going to work and caring for him and this went on for weeks. So one day my wife was at work and he was in the bedroom laying down. I was playing the game in the living room when I heard a noise coming from his room. I thought he had fell out the bed so I ran in to see what happened. I came in and saw him masturbating. It caught me by surprise so I just kind of froze. He said something along the lines of am I just going to stand there and watch or am I going to come give him a hand. I really didn't know what to do since we are the only people that really care for him and he really doesn't get any female attention since he's always in the house and has gained quite a bit of weight. I just wanted to make him happy and it didn't seem wrong at the time so I went over and helped him.
> 
> This ended up opening a can of worms because he would always ask me to do that. God I knew it was wrong and I told him I didn't really want to but I was only doing this to make him happy. I also told him that it needs to stay between us. There have been a couple occasions where he asked for oral sex and yes, I did it those times but it was never until completion since I didn't feel comfortable with thaht. He got addicted to all this and started to use me. Even after we moved out, he would call my wife and ask her if I could come over and play the playstation with him. Me and my wife would fight about it because I didn't want to go because I knew what he wanted. She thought I was neglecting him so she always made me go. So the problem came to a head this week when he was arguing with my wife about co-signing on a car. We have good credit but his credit is bad. She told him he should save and build his credit but he wanted a co-signer now. They had a big fight so he told her everything that he did with me. He told her that I have been coming over everyday giving him hand jobs and blow jobs. My wife didn't believe it but he showed her some pictures he snapped as well as some texts where we are talking about it. I didn't even know he had pics but he showed them to her and put them on facebook briefly when he was upset. He totally ****ed up my life. I never liked doing this but I only did it to make him happy. I'm also not gay or bisexual. I was just helping out. My wife doesn't see it like this and she moved out. I feel like total **** because she is a good girl and doesn't deserve this. She has met with an attorney and wants a divorce. He has apologized to the both of us but the damage is done. Here I am alone over something stupid that I never should have did. She says that's it's ok if I'm gay but the truth is that I'm not!! Come to find out, her brother is bi and I never knew that. I need help to convince her to start over. I'm sorry and I thought I was helping her by helping him. I know I shouldn't have done it but I feel like I deserve another chance.


Wow... Troll much?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha, not original. I'm pretty sure this has been posted before.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

.... so...

why would he need help masturbating? Can't he use his arms? Is he a paraplegic? 

Even so, how if you were doing that stuff did he manage to photograph you..

Good take pal..even if it were true, your wife should divorce you for stupidity alone.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Uh... about the only place that a hetro men has man with man sex is in prison or on a deserted island.

So, either a fake story, a fantasy or you are a bottom with ****-curious tendencies. There are a LOT of "Straight" men / married men on craigslist / etc who have sex with other men.

If this story is for real, sorry - but you need therapy.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

This time it's the brother in law. Last time it was the uncle.

Nice try... (not really).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Wow. Your wife is a real beee-atch. What is wrong with her? You were tasked with caring for him. Of course you had to give him a hand job and co-sign the loan - He's missing a finger for Christ's sake. What else were you to do?

I would kick her to the curb. Ungrateful wench.

You do not want to start over with this woman. You do deserve another chance, but she does not. She is poison. Run!




greg43 said:


> ... he suffered a back injury as well as the lost of a finger. ...I came in and saw him masturbating. ... so I went over and helped him.
> ... So the problem came to a head this week when he was arguing with my wife about co-signing on a car. ...My wife... moved out. ... I need help to convince her to start over. ... I feel like I deserve another chance.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

BobSimmons said:


> .... so...
> 
> why would he need help masturbating? Can't he use his arms? Is he a paraplegic?


He explained! The guy is "100% disabled!" Don't you people listen? Don't you care? Where is the humanity???

>


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

In Japan, they have a professional masturbation service for elderly and disabled.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Not a bad try! The visuals are a bit disturbing however. LOL!


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Strong everything.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

This story is like a joke I've heard before. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## greg43 (May 24, 2016)

It was so hard to type this since it's very embarrassing but I'm not surprised by the way you guys are acting. Thanks so much!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This story was already tried. Get some original material and try again.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

greg43 said:


> It was so hard to type this since it's very embarrassing but I'm not surprised by the way you guys are acting. Thanks so much!


Yes, I bet you were hard when you were typing it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Rerun.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You should be mad at your wife. She should have taken care of his sexual needs. After all its her brother not yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

See what you should have done was make it so the wife was jerking off her own brother on a daily basis, so that it has the added incest factor and gross-out quotient. You missed an opportunity here.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thound said:


> You should be mad at your wife. She should have taken care of his sexual needs. After all its her brother not yours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## LadybugMomma (Apr 28, 2016)

Your brother in law didn't ruin your marriage....no one but you ruined it.

ETA:Crap, I fell for it. LOL


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I thought there was only one justification, but now there's two...

It's ain't gay if I'm angry or if I'm trying to help a bro out.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

He does not always troll tam but when he does he gives a hand


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

The most interesting man made me laugh out loud.
Too funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

The Burdizzo is a castration device which employs a large clamp designed to break the blood vessels leading into the testicles. Once the blood supply to the testicles is lost, testicular necrosis occurs, and the testicles shrink, soften, and eventually deterioriate completely. Burdizzos have also been used by some human males as a means of self-castration, often by those seeking a remedy for a high sex drive, or those who, for religious or personal reasons, seek to become eunuchs. The burdizzo has also been used by some transsexual women and other male-to-female transgender persons, as an alternative to the surgical procedure known as an orchidectomy. Because an incision is not required, castration by burdizzo is usually bloodless and, according to some research, has a lower risk of infection, compared with traditional methods.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

To the person who asked... yes, clearly school is out.


----------

